# Flux Distortion vs Feedback vs Titian vs Super Titan vs Titan RK? HELP!!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like you're a prime candidate for the Titan. I use them on my NS Heritage. They have great dampening and good stiffness, but the highback is still pretty flexible laterally. I'm primarily a freeride guy, but I was looking for something that had more dampening and was more comfortable than my last bindings (Ride SPi's). I found them in the Titan. I'm not sure the Super Titan or Feedback would be any better for your riding style than the Titan. I would've loved to have gotten the Feedbacks for myself, but I got a great deal on the Titans and most of the feedback I got led me to believe I'd be just as happy with the Titans as the Feedbacks.

As far as sizing goes, I wear 9.5 Salomon F22s that are very low volume and have medium Titans. The fit in the heel cup is pretty doggone tight. I imagine a lot of 10s probably would be better off in a large.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Considering what you said, the Titans are the answer. As far as the forward lean, I haven't seen that, but they're prob referring to the adjustability. They're pretty straight at the 0 setting, nothing like what you're envisioning (i.e. Cartels).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How different are the Titans and the Super Titans? I saw that Eric Willett rides the Super Titans in all slopestyle events and he's stomping some big tricks and doing a lot of rails with them. If it's essentially the same binding with only a 1 cm higher back and a stiffer ankle strap is it worth the upgrade if you're a more agressive rider?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

1cm taller high back and stiffer baseplate too. You're at that point now where you're overthinking it. See posts #2 & #3.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

With all the options flux has I feel like I'm under thinking it. Now I'm looking at the feedback because I kind of want the genetic baseplate in the stronger blend 45 and the power strap. And from what I understand the high back is the same stiffness as the titan just asymetrical. I also just got a look at some of next years line and they look nice so I might wait wait it out.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like next year's Feedbacks are the same as this season's, offered in either all white or all black.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Looks like next year's Feedbacks are the same as this season's, offered in either all white or all black.


Think there is one more colorway for next years Feedbacks.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Dude I just bought the Flux Titan's in red 2 nights ago, have been riding burton custom '07s so this should be a huge upgrade for me, can't wait to ride them tomorrow @ whistler. 

I have already mounted them all up & tuned to my boots, also tied up my boots and let sit in the bindings for 48hrs to mould the straps, they feel perfect when flexing on my board in my living room... so soft.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

i use the titans for all mountain riding, i dont think i will ever get another binding


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Little gem I found and thought I would share. 
extreme.com powered by Freecaster.tv: Snowboard - POPSHREDCAST Episode 36 / ISPO Special 7

Around 45 seconds into it you will see the three colorways of next years feedbacks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> i use the titans for all mountain riding, i dont think i will ever get another binding


Same here. I'm mainly a freerider and still use the Titans. I was lapping steep black and double black tree runs and bowls at Breck today with no problems. Super comfy binding. I have about six days on mine now and love them a little more each time out.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Ok so flux has a lot of options, but I'm close to pulling the trigger on some so i need some help.
> 
> I ride park 85% of the time with a lot of jumping, 40+ ft jumps and an equal amount of jibbing. So I'm looking for something with good dampening and a moderate amount of flex, but I dont like "soft" bindings. The urethane high back they offer kind of scares me I still like responsiveness and stability and worry that it may be too flimsy.
> 
> ...


Mediums are actually designed to fit up to a size 9.5 boot not a 10 boot. So would go with large for size 10 boots. You should not have any overhang on the board with the large binding either.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Little gem I found and thought I would share.
> extreme.com powered by Freecaster.tv: Snowboard - POPSHREDCAST Episode 36 / ISPO Special 7
> 
> Around 45 seconds into it you will see the three colorways of next years feedbacks.


Any idea which ones are next years super titans? I'm pretty sure I'm going with those...A lot in there line this year. I like the look of the new toe caps.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

If you want the super titans get this years.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry might thread jack a little bit... I been riding the flux emblem for 3-4 years now and been looking for a new binding. I'm probably going to grab the titans since i love the current toe cap so much. So my question is, anyone tried next year's toe cap? It looks flimsy to me haha. I can't decide if I want to buy this year's model or wait for next years.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Camor said:


> Sorry might thread jack a little bit... I been riding the flux emblem for 3-4 years now and been looking for a new binding. I'm probably going to grab the titans since i love the current toe cap so much. So my question is, anyone tried next year's toe cap? It looks flimsy to me haha. I can't decide if I want to buy this year's model or wait for next years.


Will get my hands on next years this week. If I am able to get a few runs on them will give a little review on them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> If you want the super titans get this years.


Why do you say that? I was seriously considering it but I'm not a fan of the colors this year.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Why do you say that? I was seriously considering it but I'm not a fan of the colors this year.


Doubt you will find them next season.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why did flux remove that plastic strip that was on this years toe caps? I actually liked it. I guess ill have to buy some of this year models again for my other board.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Doubt you will find them next season.


Damn that's a sick binding too


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Doubt you will find them next season.


You're right. Since the Super Titan and Feedback are so similar, they're discontinuing the ST leaving the Feedback. Not that it really matters, but the ST's are streamlined and so much nicer looking.



seant46 said:


> Why did flux remove that plastic strip that was on this years toe caps? I actually liked it. I guess ill have to buy some of this year models again for my other board.


I saw that too. Sucks because their L-Guide system actually works great! After about 10x up, I haven't had a single instance of the ladder straps catching on it. Seems to work smoothly as designed, so it's a shame they got rid of it on the toe strap. I wonder why though, since they still have it on the ankle strap, so they must know it works great.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You're right. Since the Super Titan and Feedback are so similar, they're discontinuing the ST leaving the Feedback. Not that it really matters, but the ST's are streamlined and so much nicer looking.
> 
> 
> I saw that too. Sucks because their L-Guide system actually works great! After about 10x up, I haven't had a single instance of the ladder straps catching on it. Seems to work smoothly as designed, so it's a shame they got rid of it on the toe strap. I wonder why though, since they still have it on the ankle strap, so they must know it works great.


Think the L-guide would have a couple issues with the new convertible toe strap. Got to see a few of next years bindings yesterday and think it was a good move. Just my opinion though.

Will say next years models have lightened up a little. Now I have to decide what model I am going to have on my boards for next season.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Think the L-guide would have a couple issues with the new convertible toe strap. Got to see a few of next years bindings yesterday and think it was a good move. Just my opinion though.
> 
> Will say next years models have lightened up a little. Now I have to decide what model I am going to have on my boards for next season.


Ya i could see how it would affect the new convertible straps. Too bad i wish they keep it on a few models at least. I still think i will get another pair of this years models even if they are a bit heavier than next years. Hopefully i can find some for cheap in from a Canadian website.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

ya.. i just pull a trigger on a new titan. I just love the current toe strap so much and i'm scared i can't find it next year hahaha. But i'm still interested in how the next season binding ride. Can always use a 2nd binding on the pow board lol. Talk about lazy 

btw I got my titan at buy snow since its on sale. only problem was that they charge me 15 dollar for shipping. but that was the cheapest i could find. GL


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How much different are next years toe straps compared to this years? One of the things I liked most about them was the cap strap.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Extremo said:


> How much different are next years toe straps compared to this years? One of the things I liked most about them was the cap strap.


I know, I think it's kinda wack cause Flux's cap straps are legit. Well I'm glad I at least snagged some of this year's Distortions before they made the switch.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Extremo said:


> How much different are next years toe straps compared to this years? One of the things I liked most about them was the cap strap.


Not really to much different just a bit more mellow on the curve, And a slight decrease in size which allows it to be used both ways. Would say it is a good improvement.


----------

